# Restaurant Cafeteria



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Restaurant Cafeteria

514-849-3855

3581 St Laurent, Montréal

Quebec, Canada

Where do you find Montreals sexiest wait staff? One step inside this little pearl and you?ve found the answer. The food is good, nuveau quisine, very cool settings and good coffee. The cafe itself is all smokey glass and black tiles, but it works and ...

More...


----------

